# DJ Poser Looking to Stop Being a Poser



## kamunt (May 11, 2010)

So for years now, what I've really wanted to be was a DJ. Not one of those hyperactive radio douchenuts, I mean with the turntables and the vinyl and the mixer and such. When I realized that I had no money at the age of 16, the dream kind of died for awhile, but with the release of DJ Hero, the dream sort of resurged. Now I really want to see if I can do something with it. I produce my own music (of varying quality), but I want more than that. There's just been something so...swank about DJs. I love seeing a DJ spin. And don't get me started on turntablism.

So, I guess what I want to know is where can I get some decks and such that won't cost me an arm and a leg. I've got a huge-ass pile of vinyl that I can practice with so that's not an issue, so I just need the actual hardware then, I guess. So, yeah. :3 Help me to stop being a pose(u)r!! X3


----------



## Duality Jack (May 11, 2010)

lol.  I did some DJing a while back. Was above average at it (not like UBer pro or anything) it kinda went out of favor after a while.


----------



## Zorro101 (May 12, 2010)

I love making my own psychedelic trance, but at some point your going to need a laptop to mix stuff by computer but for the tables them selfs there is really no one good place to get one, just make sure its reliable if you buy online.


----------



## Slyck (May 12, 2010)

Hrmm. The closest thing I can do to DJ'ing is violating the equalizer in VLC so as to make a low quality song sound badass.


----------



## GatodeCafe (May 12, 2010)

The cheapest fully functional DJ rig I ever saw was some cat with a laptop and a behringer BCD-3000. Goes for about 100$ on ebay, and it's pretty much got everything you need for basic mixing/beatmatching along with just a wee bit of scratch capability if you work at it. 

Personally, I work with a USB belt drive turntable and the BCD. The bcd lets met put in samples, effects, beats etc... and the turntable lets me pull up all sorts of cool old samples from 1940s movie soundtracks I find at the goodwill. 

But yeah if you wanna go 100% vinyl, just craigslist it. There's loads of shit going up on the cheap dog!


----------



## Aden (May 12, 2010)

Technics SL-1200, used.



GatodeCafe said:


> The cheapest fully functional DJ rig I ever saw was some cat with a laptop and a behringer BCD-3000.



Behringer anything is laughed at in any sort of professional context.



> Personally, I work with a USB belt drive turntable



And never go USB turntable. Never ever ever ever


----------



## GatodeCafe (May 12, 2010)

Aden said:


> Behringer anything is laughed at in any sort of professional context.
> 
> And never go USB turntable. Never ever ever ever



Dude go down on me. Behringer products are solid and cheap as hell. Bummer we can't all be Stanton snobs and spend 3,000$ on a mixer with a kaoss pad sticking out of it. The BCD can sync with just about every well known DJ program you can find seamlessly, and it's functional to boot. If you just want to mix dance music and not be the next Kid Koala the BCD is a reasonable choice. 

+The USB is to pipe the music into the computer. Whats the big deal with that? It's not one of those control vinyl compudj gigs.


----------



## Tigon (May 16, 2010)

GatodeCafe said:


> Dude go down on me. Behringer products are solid and cheap as hell. Bummer we can't all be Stanton snobs and spend 3,000$ on a mixer with a kaoss pad sticking out of it. The BCD can sync with just about every well known DJ program you can find seamlessly, and it's functional to boot. If you just want to mix dance music and not be the next Kid Koala the BCD is a reasonable choice.
> 
> +The USB is to pipe the music into the computer. Whats the big deal with that? It's not one of those control vinyl compudj gigs.



The only problem with Behringer is that at loud volumes on loud systems the sound quality is severely degraded vs something like a pioneer 600 or better yet, 800. Behringer is perfectly fine for playing at home, he's just saying in a professional setting, ie a club, large scale event etc, its not industry standard.

If you're looking for pro quality industry standard is: Pioneer CDJ800s or better, Pioneer DJM600 or DJM800 mixer, Technics SL-1200 MK2 or better vinyl turntables.

If you're just starting out learning and want to learn on vinyl (which is a good way to learn) you can pick up a Numark DJ in a Box kit for about $300 
http://www.platinum-records.com/Numark-dj-in-a-box-turntable-package-prod7811.htm thought its likely you'll want a 3 or 4 channel mixer if you want to plug in a computer for sampling or anything.

http://www.platinum-records.com/numark-ibattlepack-direct-drive-turntable-pack-prod13510.htm This is another one that's cool. Same kinda set up, $100 more that allows you to record directly to your ipod. Is $100 worth that? Not really IMO since you could just send the OUT from the mixer to a computer and record.

CDJ systems run a bit more expensive and I really only play on Pioneer gear, really dont like much else, however I have friends who SWEAR by the Denon 3500 series. 

Above all when considering CDJ systems AVOID the all in one systems like this: http://www.platinum-records.com/American-Audio-DCD-Pro-310MK2-prod13522.htm or this: http://www.platinum-records.com/AMERICAN-DJ-VELOCITY-prod5525.htm

The big problem with these types of decks are that if one component goes out, you're screwed. When you put two CDJs and a mixer together yourself, if the master tempo button freaks out and starts coming on RANDOMLY while you're trying to mix (SO frustrating) you can send that CDJ to the shop, borrow another from a friend, or dig out that old vinyl turntable and still get in some deck time while your other is being repaired.

Also, forgive me if you already know this, make sure you stay away from iPod mixing stations, or ANY DEVICE that does not allow you to manipulate the speed/tempo of a song. I don't care what anyone tells you, its impossible to mix properly without being able to control the speed of the tracks. Its called 'beatmatching' because you adjust the speed of both tracks, then align them so they are in sync. Harder than it sounds, but really anyone should be able to learn it given proper dedication and practice.

But do yourself a favor to avoid getting laughed at. Stay away from things like Virtual DJ and the such that have a "Auto Beatmatch" or "Sync" button that does all the beatmatching work for you. They're ok tools for learning things like phrasing and drops/breakdowns/builds, but are genuinely considered cheating by legitimate djs and promoters throwing club nights and events and trying to get booked using one will usually wind up without a call back.

Hope this helps and you get to rockin the beats soon.

Cheers,
Tigon


----------

